# New to HDR



## flysooner9 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just recently started playing around with HDR and still messing with what i like and dont like. Just curious on some thoughts of these images. One of my main struggles right now is a reliable tri pod. The one i have now is to flimsy for the longer shutter times.


----------



## EOV (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't tell you much about the HDR as I don't have much knowledge or experience in that field. I do know that I like the composition in 2 the best.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 2, 2014)

^ what EOV said. I don't have the experience either but they look really good for a newb!
what program did you use to blend them? I am also looking for sturdier tripod 
Nancy


----------



## ronlane (Apr 2, 2014)

flysooner9,

Go to Yukon to Baker's Photo and Video to look at Vanguard tripods. I have the Alta+ 236AP that I bought from them for about $150, so after I bought a vanguard ballhead for it and I absolutely love the combination.

The one I have is aluminium but vanguard makes a carbon fiber one that is more expensive.

I love the composition in #2. May have to meet up and re-shoot this one.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 2, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> ^ what EOV said. I don't have the experience either but they look really good for a newb!
> what program did you use to blend them? I am also looking for sturdier tripod
> Nancy



Based solely on the file name it looks as if he is using Lightroom.


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 2, 2014)

For your first time using HDR I think they look pretty good. I do think the shadowing is a bit high in the first image though.... but that's just MY opinion. When you shoot HDR, you will find that everyone has a strong opinion on what it should look like. To me, it really depends on what kind of shot you are going for.


----------



## flysooner9 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, looking forward to re-shooting some of these once the trees leaf out all the way. I've been using Photomatrix then touched up through Photoshop.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 2, 2014)

Not bad for a first try.   You avoided all the newbie errors.    I wouldn't be ashamed of any of those.

I do especially like the third one, for reasons I can't explain.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 2, 2014)

I think some of these look great. Especially for you being new to HDR.  I have looked at ton's of HDR and these seem pretty good.  I like how they don't feel over done like some HDR's do with the super glowy edges. How many exposures did you use and what software did you use to put it all together? I generally use Lightroom for a few brief edits then export to Photoshop CC.


----------



## Trblmkr (Apr 3, 2014)

No expert here either, and you can certainly go back through the threads and comment on mine.  
#1 I think is to over saturated in the sky, and bleeds into the building where I don't think it should.
#2 Is the best of the 3 IMO, nice even balance.
#3 Too much ghosting for my taste.

Overall not bad for a first attempt, I've seen MUCH worse (and probably done some myself LOL).


----------



## flysooner9 (Apr 15, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I think some of these look great. Especially for you being new to HDR.  I have looked at ton's of HDR and these seem pretty good.  I like how they don't feel over done like some HDR's do with the super glowy edges. How many exposures did you use and what software did you use to put it all together? I generally use Lightroom for a few brief edits then export to Photoshop CC.



Been using Photomatix for the merge then finishing in photoshop. These are all 3 exposures if i remember right. I've done up to 5 before.


----------

